# installer memoire powerbook G4 17" 1,5 GHz



## linasohel (14 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir,pourriez vous m'aider pour une installation d'une barette de 1 Go sur mon portable powerbook G4.merci


----------



## Claude number X (14 Septembre 2006)

Un petit tour sur powerbook-fr peut-être


----------



## sebdag (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Petit tour ici aussi : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/PowerBook-G4-Al-17-Inch/RAM


A+


----------



## linasohel (15 Septembre 2006)

merci a vous deux


----------

